# COLORING AND POLISHING RESIN



## welddigger (Mar 28, 2006)

I JUST BOUGHT CASTING RESIN AND THE CATYLYST. JUST WANT TO ASK WHAT IS THE BEST THING TO USE FOR COLORING THE RESIN,INK MAYBE OR DYES? ALSO ONCE IT IS SET AND HARDENED CAN YOU OR HOW DO YOU SAND AND POLISH THE FIXED AREA? THANXS LOVE THIS FORUM[]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 29, 2006)

If you go on of the bigger crafts stores you will find dyes there for coloring, color your resin first before you add the catylyst.
 wait at least 24 hours before you sand it with sand paper to shape it. when you have it where you want it, make a little bit of resin up and just recoat it with a fine layer, dont forget to add the catylyst,
 if you make a mistake, use acetone and soak the spot over night in the acetone and it will be gone in the morning or sooner. then you can redue the spot if you want.


 rick kern


----------

